
How to Go Monorepo in 2019 - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/4-ways-to-go-monorepo-in-2019-ea5d19fc1f08
======
Hackbraten
Minor correction: git-subtree has been added to the contrib section of Git
proper.

[https://github.com/git/git/blob/master/contrib/subtree/git-s...](https://github.com/git/git/blob/master/contrib/subtree/git-
subtree.txt)

